# Help! 'We can't check you in online, because government regulations...'



## meryll83

Anyone else had this experience? Trying to check in online with Virgin and this message comes up for hubby...

*We can't check you in online, because government regulations require that you check in at the airport.*

It'll be the first time he's flown under his new passport, but we have got him a new ESTA which was all approved fine. Should we be concerned?


----------



## Realfoodfans

meryll83 said:


> Anyone else had this experience? Trying to check in online with Virgin and this message comes up for hubby...
> 
> *We can't check you in online, because government regulations require that you check in at the airport.*
> 
> It'll be the first time he's flown under his new passport, but we have got him a new ESTA which was all approved fine. Should we be concerned?


Not at all. We had same with DD last week. New passport- she was taken aside in security at Manchester for extra check.


----------



## meryll83

Realfoodfans said:


> Not at all. We had same with DD last week. New passport- she was taken aside in security at Manchester for extra check.


Thanks, good to know what'll happen!
So they'll take him out at check in to another room, get asked a couple of questions? That kind of thing?
Do they let us finish check in before that, or will we have to return to the check in desk and re-queue?


----------



## Realfoodfans

No check in was normal but they pulled her at security- wouldn't let us stand and wait we had to carry on through which I hate but she wasn't very long.  Once had it worse in the US - my son (34 not a child) was pulled and surrounded at LA airport - I am not being racist when I say this but he is very dark skinned - stubble beard  - looks Mediterranean - he got a full search and there was no way we were allowed to stay nearby- he gets his luggage searched almost every trip!


----------



## meryll83

Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow!
Thanks for sharing you experiences.


----------



## jozette

I had this a few weeks ago (traveling for work) and read a bunch of stuff online about getting an SSSS on your boarding card - this means you'll get super-extra screening. I got to the airport pretty early and was prepared for that. However, when I went to a kiosk to get my boarding card it just asked me to scan my ID. I had my passport, so I just scanned that and that was it! No SSSS on my boarding card or anything out of the ordinary.

I had a weird issue with this itinerary - my admin told me the wrong info so I cancelled a trip prematurely then had to rebook the same trip. I called Delta to do that (as I was having trouble online) and I'm thinking that's what caused it.

Just thought I'd let you know my situation as I was kind of freaked out for nothing!


----------



## saintrob

This happened to my son in the summer - no problems at check in so I wouldn't worry about it. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## thestevied

meryll83 said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow!
> Thanks for sharing you experiences.


Hope all goes well and you have a great time. 4 weeks till we go!


----------



## sam_rogers

jozette said:


> I had this a few weeks ago (traveling for work) and read a bunch of stuff online about getting an SSSS on your boarding card - this means you'll get super-extra screening. I got to the airport pretty early and was prepared for that. However, when I went to a kiosk to get my boarding card it just asked me to scan my ID. I had my passport, so I just scanned that and that was it! No SSSS on my boarding card or anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> I had a weird issue with this itinerary - my admin told me the wrong info so I cancelled a trip prematurely then had to rebook the same trip. I called Delta to do that (as I was having trouble online) and I'm thinking that's what caused it.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know my situation as I was kind of freaked out for nothing!



I've heard about the ssss thing and wish I knew about it before our trip last year. Flying from Gatwick, I got randomly searched 3 times between check in and boarding so in hindsight I'd be interested to know if the code was on my boarding pass. Maybe I just wasn't looking my best or a bit twitchy after getting up at a stupid time of the morning  I obviously needed more coffee...


----------



## finchy3

We have had this before, it's just a random additional check.

Nothing to worry about


----------



## london75

sam_rogers said:


> I've heard about the ssss thing and wish I knew about it before our trip last year. Flying from Gatwick, I got randomly searched 3 times between check in and boarding so in hindsight I'd be interested to know if the code was on my boarding pass. Maybe I just wasn't looking my best or a bit twitchy after getting up at a stupid time of the morning  I obviously needed more coffee...



I had the SSSS last year and there's a tip I wish I'd known then! We were travelling indirect and both getting on and off every plane I got pulled for extra searches etc. Apparently after the first time you're searched, you can ask for a new boarding pass without the code on and they should give it you meaning the rest of your trip is much more pleasant. Wish I'd known it then!


----------



## meryll83

Thanks all for the well wishes.
Only thing that we noticed different was getting pulled out for a search after passing through the gate and prior to boarding the plane...


----------



## LanaBear-ox

I got SSSS on my boarding pass but only Manchester to Philadelphia and nothing on the boarding passes on the way home. Was very bizarre as I had some other mans name on my booking who I definitely didn't pay for and I had a look at the list they had and he was on it! They were friendly though  Also new security checks at the airport asking about the last time I went out with friends etc.


----------

